# Need advise



## johndeer (Dec 13, 2019)

I started two nice fours pound chuck roast Thursday evening at 4:30 at 133 degrees for a 24 hour cook and when I got home from work Friday at 3:30 discovered my Joule had stopped at 9:48 Friday morning because of a power outage.
The temp of the water was 82 degrees.
I restarted and was thinking about going another 12 hours.
Is it safe or do I chunk them and start over?


----------



## S-met (Dec 13, 2019)

I am probably the minority here, but I would cook for another 12hrs.

17.5hrs at 133 in a sealed bag. Kind of like canning meat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2019)

You should have reached Pasteurization long before the power went out, 17 hours in, as the surface is the only issue. Considering you are going to Sear it, I see no Safety Issue. Someone more experienced with SV will need to help with the additional cook time...JJ


----------



## johndeer (Dec 14, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> You should have reached Pasteurization long before the power went out, 17 hours in, as the surface is the only issue. Considering you are going to Sear it, I see no Safety Issue. Someone more experienced with SV will need to help with the additional cook time...JJ


That was exactly my thoughts.
I’ve done quite a few chuck roast sous vide and shared them with other friends and three have bought their own unit .
These things are great


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2019)

I would restart for another 24 hours...  maybe even 36-48 to have some insurance.....


----------

